

TweeterGetter is very cool.  So why aren't the top Web 2.0 blogs talking about it? - amichail

Maybe it's not in their self-interest to promote this service?<p>http://tweetergetter.com
======
sam_in_nyc
Did somebody hack your account to post this spam?

It's quite clearly a pyramid scheme.

Edit: I now think it's likely you're being sarcastic.

~~~
amichail
It is a legal pyramid scheme since there is no money involved.

One could argue that it encourages tweeters to spam their followers with
numerous mentions of their link on Tweeter Getter. But if you mention your
Tweeter Getter link too many times to your followers, then many will stop
following you.

~~~
sam_in_nyc
From an idea perspective, it's actually quite cool, since it does all the work
for you.

To me, it just doesn't make any sense to start following random people, and
have random people start following you.

That, and the format of the page is the familiar "skeezy product" pitch
format.. so I just don't trust it. What's in it for the guy running the show?
Besides thousands of usernames and passwords?

~~~
amichail
He's getting lots of followers!

But yes, the presentation of the page could be improved.

As for getting lots of random people following you -- well at least it's a
start!

If you are worried about your password, then change it immediately after using
the service. A more serious problem concerns privacy (e.g., access to your
direct messages).

------
tdavis
A one-page sales letter? Web 2.0? Are you serious?

~~~
amichail
Did you read the page? Do you understand how it works?

It's actually an automated service.

